# Windscreen removal how to



## e24ohm (Jul 5, 2009)

what tools do i need to remove my windscreen? How do i reset the glass then? I have found some how-tos, but can anyone offer some advice?


----------



## dieselherb1 (Oct 21, 2008)

2 ft blade from Harbor freight tools. Cut the seal(chaulk) from inside car between frame and glass.
Herb


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (dieselherb1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dieselherb1* »_2 ft blade from Harbor freight tools. Cut the seal(chaulk) from inside car between frame and glass.
Herb

2ft blade, I search the web site and didn't see what your describing.
Some use the Pipe Knife, these come in 14" and 18" lengths and used inside the car.








This is what my windshield guy used on the outside.
http://www.harborfreight.com/c...99892








Others will use a piano wire, pneumatic or electric windshield tools.
What ever method used, make darn sure you use pinch weld primer on any nicks in the paint.
Also you'll want to use urethane window sealant with a strong caulking gun (not the cheapy from Home Depot), available form windshield supply stores.


----------



## e24ohm (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: (Eric D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eric D* »_
2ft blade, I search the web site and didn't see what your describing.
Some use the Pipe Knife, these come in 14" and 18" lengths and used inside the car.








This is what my windshield guy used on the outside.
http://www.harborfreight.com/c...99892








Others will use a piano wire, pneumatic or electric windshield tools.
What ever method used, make darn sure you use pinch weld primer on any nicks in the paint.
Also you'll want to use urethane window sealant with a strong caulking gun (not the cheapy from Home Depot), available form windshield supply stores. 
Eric...how is the back mate? As always thanks for the help...I need to replace my seal on the front windscreen it is linking. Also can I use this method for the side side body windows? the rubber falling apart.....just run yoru finger down the channel, and it crubbles apart...I used some silicon culk, but that is just a temporary fix.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (e24ohm)*

Back is doing ok as long as I don't use it. I've been painting walls at my friends shop and I'm sore. I've been doing weekly PT and it helps, but they are concentrating on my leg pain.
Pain is due we think to new scar tissue from the surgery, or from putting weight on that side when I walk.
I just looked in the Etka, and VW shows piano wire for the windows.
Also shows primer (pinch weld primer), and activator for precoated windows.
That is the black perimeter of the glass, the activator is used to prep the glass for the urethane sealant.
I can say that using the small windshield tool can break the glass if your not familiar with its use.
I own the tool since my glass guy gets them free from his work. 
I've tried it on a few cars at the yard many years ago, and I couldn't get it to work right.
The blade he gave me was really long, it was impossible to cut the seal and go over the pinch weld.
A shorter blade, and heat from a propane torch make this easier.
Search Youtube for windshield removal. Many tools and techniques exist.


----------



## e24ohm (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: (Eric D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eric D* »_Back is doing ok as long as I don't use it. I've been painting walls at my friends shop and I'm sore. I've been doing weekly PT and it helps, but they are concentrating on my leg pain.
Pain is due we think to new scar tissue from the surgery, or from putting weight on that side when I walk.
I just looked in the Etka, and VW shows piano wire for the windows.
Also shows primer (pinch weld primer), and activator for precoated windows.
That is the black perimeter of the glass, the activator is used to prep the glass for the urethane sealant.
I can say that using the small windshield tool can break the glass if your not familiar with its use.
I own the tool since my glass guy gets them free from his work. 
I've tried it on a few cars at the yard many years ago, and I couldn't get it to work right.
The blade he gave me was really long, it was impossible to cut the seal and go over the pinch weld.
A shorter blade, and heat from a propane torch make this easier.
Search Youtube for windshield removal. Many tools and techniques exist.

Good luck with the back...will pray for your recovery and thanks for the tips. Should I just suck up the cost and have a pro come out with a new windows and replace it? I have to take the window out. It does have a number of pebble puddles and one is starting to fracture. Should I just have a little fun, and get one of those services that bring the windscreen on the truck to the site? Not sure how much that will cost, but like i said I am not sure If my current screen will pass inspection.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (e24ohm)*

Thanks for your prayers!
Check with your insurance, some policies cover windshields for little to no cost.
Mine doesn't cover it.
I would suggest a glass company come out and replace it.
Make sure they have pinch weld primer, because it won't take long for rust to form.


----------

